# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Tltravail] Consultant dveloppeur Freelance C# / WPF 4.0.

## codux

Bonjour,

Je suis Freelance dans le domaine de l'architecture et du dveloppement dapplications spcialises en environnement Microsoft .NET, WPF, ASP.NET et C#.

Dot d'une forte exprience dans le domaine dveloppement applicatif .NET, du e-commerce et des applications distribues, je suis  mme de rpondre  diverses problmatiques complexes.

Travail de Qualit, respect des dlais et documentations de mes dveloppements sont les bases Qualit de ma dmarche professionnelle.

Je recherche plus particulirement des projets WPF.

Comptences :

Languages : C# 4.0 / WCF / LINQ / XML / NHibernate / WPF / SilverLightWeb : ASP.NET / ASP.NET MVC 2.0, ASP.NET MVC 3.0-4.0 RazorOS : Windows Server 2003/2008SGBD : SQL Server 2005/2008SCM : Team Foundation Server / Subversion / Microsoft ProjectOutils : Visual Studio 2008/2010, Enterprise Library 4 / DevExpress / Telerik Components / NHibernate / Moq / MS Unity / NUnit / StructureMapMthodologie : Agile / XP / Scrum / TDD / Test Unitaires

Je vous invite  consulter mon site web pour de plus amples informations sur mes comptences ainsi que mon parcours.

http://www.inetux.net

Cordialement,

----------

